

Silly mistake on Wikipedia? See Dr. Satnam in cast and plot - brainless
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_(film)

======
_delirium
I'm missing what the mistake is, I think. Though in any case the article's
talk page might be a better place to bring it up:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:2012_(film)>

~~~
brainless
Dr. Satnam, who is the physicist who discovers the whole phenomenon (as told
in the plot) is mentioned as an Indian IT support manager? Is that a joke??

~~~
_delirium
Oh ok, I see that when I look at the previous version in the article history;
it looks like it was fixed 30 mins ago though:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=2012_(film)&di...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=2012_\(film\)&diff=466686468&oldid=466351744)

